# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  28 гв иап 5 дпво. Вопросы по фактуре.

## AC

Есть статья:
http://info.airforce.ru/index.php/%D...BE%D0%BB%D1%8C
Там читаем:
"28 Гвардейский, Ленинградский, ордена Кутузова 3-й степени иап, 5 дивизия ВВС и ПВО МВО, ранее авиация 2 К МО ПВО".
*Что такое ВВС и ПВО МВО?
*Раньше был Московский округ (МО) ВВС и ПВО, сейчас это Командование специального назначения. Т.е. правильно -- 5-я дивизия ПВО (дпво) КСН.
А правильно ли понимать, что 28 гв иап *и сегодня* в ходит в состав 5 дпво?  Дело в том, что КСН (Московский район ПВО) сохранило корпусную структуру, и тогда 28 гв иап вместе с соответствующей "вышестоящей" 5-й ("ржевской") дивизией должны входить в состав 32-го корпуса ПВО (его штаб  -- тоже во Ржеве).

----------


## BratPoRazumu

насколько помню отец (одно время служивший именно в 28-м полку) вообще употреблял такой оборот как "Особый Московский Округ ПВО"

----------


## Мелихов Александр

1. Сокращённо не КСН, а КСпН.
2. Корпусов нынче нет, есть дивизии.
3. Дальше не объясню, сам не в курсе. :roll:

----------


## AC

> 1. Сокращённо не КСН, а КСпН.
> 2. Корпусов нынче нет, есть дивизии.


1. Согласен. Конечно же, КСпН.
2. "Ржевский" корпус ПВО действительно исчезал на какое-то время конце 90-х, и в МО ВВС и ПВО оставался единственный корпус -- 1-й "балашихинский". Но с появлинем КСпН во вверенных ему частях и соединениях были проведены определенные оргштатные мероприятия. В частности, зенитно-ракетные части ПВО Москвы были переведены с бригадной структуры на полковую и включены в состав вновь созданных дивизий ПВО (об этом сам командующий Соловьев говорил в интервью "Красной звезде"). Одновременно с этим возродился и "ржевский" 32-й корпус. Он, собственно, "несекретный". По крайней мере, его посещение министром обороны Ивановым освещалось очень широко. В самом Ржеве из его существования тоже не делают тайны, см. городской интернет-портал:
http://www.rzev.ru/modules/myfiles/myfile01.php
Если Вы мне скажете, что корпус вновь расформирован в течение последнего года, то для меня это будет новостью.  :D

----------


## BratPoRazumu

позвонил отцу, уточнил - в 70-х "2-й корпус Московского Округа ПВО", без всяких "особых"

----------


## Виктор

Как это нет корпусов! Я служу в 32 корпусе ПВО на командном пункте, что во Ржеве :D

----------


## Антоха

Сейчас полк 100% называется: 28-й Гвардейский Ленинградский ордена Кутузова 3-й степени иап  ПВО МВО.
ранее относился к 32 К МО ПВО (Ржев), а до этого к Ленинградскому округу...

----------


## AC

> Сейчас полк 100% называется: 28-й Гвардейский Ленинградский ордена Кутузова 3-й степени иап ПВО МВО.
> ранее относился к 32 К МО ПВО (Ржев), а до этого к Ленинградскому округу...


Он и сейчас относится к 32 КПВО КСпН.

----------

> Сейчас полк 100% называется: 28-й Гвардейский Ленинградский ордена Кутузова 3-й степени иап ПВО МВО


1 в название полка не входит название вышестоящих соединений
2 если говорить о нынешней принадлежности, то это 16-я ВА, которая обеспечивает авиа- и ПВО для Московского военного округа



> ранее относился к 32 К МО ПВО (Ржев), а до этого к Ленинградскому округу...


к Ленинградскому округу? что-то сомневаюсь
если не сказать проще - никогда такого не было - после перебазирования в Андреаполь, разумеется

----------

